# Call and get your 6.3 Credit



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

I contacted DTV support about the audio dropouts on Fox OTA after the 6.3 update and they said they know about the problem and are working on a fix. I did this so it was documented on my account.

Then a couple of days later I contacted the Retention Dept. to get a credit for the Audio Dropout problems. After a little haggling they gave me 4 months of HD for free to compensate for the troubles. The $40 is not a big deal to me, but I'm hoping the credits will hurt a bit so there is some incentive to get a fix faster.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Getting credit from D* also depends on the individual account....some folks have better luck than others (depending on how many 'freebies' and/or past credits you've utilized), so YMMV.


----------



## Jello2594 (Dec 24, 2002)

I just called and got $120 from them. I have two HR10-250s and am TCP.


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

Jello2594 said:


> I just called and got $120 from them. I have two HR10-250s and am TCP.


Okay, I'll bite.

What does "TCP" mean in your context? Transmission Control Protocol  - I don't think so.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

az_double_eagle said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> What does "TCP" mean in your context? Transmission Control Protocol  - I don't think so.


Tivo Community Preffered?


----------



## mmihalik (Oct 10, 2000)

TCP = Total Choice Premier

Mike


----------



## divedude (Oct 2, 2006)

Do ya think they would give me a credit for having to put up with the haven't made a call messages on 2 units, because I don't want the update problems


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

I received $25/mpmth for 6 months. I initiall called Level and complained. They offered $5/month ... I said you GOT TO BE KIDDIN' ... Please transfer me to C.R. ... They offered another $20/month on top of the $5 ... = $150 ... I'm also TCP. I also asked to be transferred to Tech Support to register my issue with them; and was.


----------



## jimmymiko (Mar 29, 2003)

I just got the "there is nothing we can do because it is over the air and not the satellite" from 2nd level support. I spend $88 a month, they must be able to do something.


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

I hope none of you are getting 're-committed' for two years for those few bucks they are handing out...  I've seen a lot of posts where they slap on a re-committ for the 'credit'.

As for the 'OTA isn't our fault', sheesh, it's their software upgrade, and it worked before with 3.1.5. You might trot that out next time.


----------



## jimmymiko (Mar 29, 2003)

leesweet said:


> As for the 'OTA isn't our fault', sheesh, it's their software upgrade, and it worked before with 3.1.5. You might trot that out next time.


I did but they insisted it was the broadcaster. I had to hang up on the supervisor because of the Bull crap.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

jimmymiko said:


> I just got the "there is nothing we can do because it is over the air and not the satellite" from 2nd level support. I spend $88 a month, they must be able to do something.


I just got off the phone with "level 2" tonight and they claimed the same BS with me. I asked them how it was that my machine worked perfect with 3.1 and is now having audio dropouts (as well as other issues) with 6.3a? After a long silence she came back with "There is a Fox broadcasting issue in YOUR area." Riiigghhhttt. Then she told me they are coming out with a new software update the beginning of next year, but there was nothing in the notes on that update having to do with a Fox ota audio fix. 

Step 2 for me is to call customer retention tomorrow and see if I can't get a credit on my account for this problem. I don't care if they try to sign me on for another 2 years or not. I never honored Dish's silly 2 year contract and I certainly won't honor Directv's either. Damn, I can't even believe they've got me thinking of switching to cable of all things for the first time in my life.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

When I called to report the audio drops and a reboot, they just sent me a new box. It has been ok ever since.


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

darthrsg said:


> When I called to report the audio drops and a reboot, they just sent me a new box. It has been ok ever since.


Huh ?? How is this so ???? What new box did you get? another HR10-250 ?? What software version is on it?


----------



## Gweeto (Jul 28, 2006)

I am starting to feal guilty with all the credits I keep getting. I also have 6 months HD package free for this audio drop out but all I really want is for the darn thing to work. They are handing out credits like candy on halloween. I think at one point I had 4 different credits (currently 3). And the bad part is I don't even call asking for them. I currently pay less for service now with the HD package, DVR service, and 2 movie channels than I did when I just had the bottom level service.

I think I am like everyone else because I call primarly to get it noted on my account for when the time comes that I am finally fed up I can say "look at all the times I've called".


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm pretty POed by the 6.3 upgrade causing all the audio drop outs and occasional shortened recording. It's even more annoying that DirecTV doesn't have a fix scheduled.

OTOH, judging by the posts in the DBSTalk HR20 forum, perhaps I should be thanking DirecTV for *not releasing another upgrade too quickly. * They've been releasing upgrades multiple times a month and the HR20 still appears to be failing in its basic functions for a good number of people.

Over there DirecTV is trying "blame the installer", "blame your environment", "blame your hardware" rather than "it's our fault, thank you for notifying us, we'll work on it".


----------



## Nomarian (May 5, 2004)

I just called DTV and was transferred from Customer Service to Technical Support and explained the issue. He looked it up and found the known issue for the audio drop and stated the fix was to disable Dolby Digital.

I informed him that this was unacceptable since this was part of my home theater and that would pretty much ruin the experience of a home theater. He said a fix was in the works, but he would credit me with the HD package and Showtime for 6 months for my problems. 

Let's hope they get a fix out soon.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Nomarian said:


> I just called DTV and was transferred from Customer Service to Technical Support and explained the issue. He looked it up and found the known issue for the audio drop and stated the fix was to disable Dolby Digital.
> 
> I informed him that this was unacceptable since this was part of my home theater and that would pretty much ruin the experience of a home theater. He said a fix was in the works, but he would credit me with the HD package and Showtime for 6 months for my problems.
> 
> Let's hope they get a fix out soon.


And it is not a fix. When I disable Dolby Digital I still have the audio dropout.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah, don't let the CSR people tell you that. I've never had DD, don't use an optical cable (just DVI + component audio) and still have the drop-outs.

I've had the DD -> PCM thing turned on since before this problem existed. It's pretty darn frustrating.


----------



## astayton (Aug 30, 2006)

Nomarian said:


> HD package and Showtime for 6 months for my problems.
> 
> I got the same offer the other day.
> 
> THey also offered for me to get put on the HR20 waiting list.


----------



## phantomz (Oct 5, 2002)

jimmymiko said:


> I just got the "there is nothing we can do because it is over the air and not the satellite" from 2nd level support. I spend $88 a month, they must be able to do something.


A level 1 CSR told me that there is a known problem & he offered me $5.00 month for 3 months or Showtime for 3 months. I don't want this. I want the problem fixed. I told him that I want the HD package for free until the problem is fixed. They are now canceling my account after 6 years.


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

phantomz said:


> A level 1 CSR told me that there is a known problem & he offered me $5.00 month for 3 months or Showtime for 3 months. I don't want this. I want the problem fixed. I told him that I want the HD package for free until the problem is fixed. They are now canceling my account after 6 years.


You should ask for Cust Retention ... They will likely add on another $20/month to the $5 already offered by L-1 ... That was my case.


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

I called and got the HD package free for the next 4 months


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

another HR10-250 with NO 6.3 UPDATE!!!

I am going to keep it unplugged until they fix the issues.

No credit though.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

3 months Showtime
12 months HD package.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

jimmymiko said:


> I just got the "there is nothing we can do because it is over the air and not the satellite" from 2nd level support. I spend $88 a month, they must be able to do something.


The foxHd I normally watch is ch88, not OTa but then again I pay for teh HD package, which is the NY feed and it too has audio dropout issues.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

jimmymiko said:


> I just got the "there is nothing we can do because it is over the air and not the satellite" from 2nd level support. I spend $88 a month, they must be able to do something.


TIVO and D* co-develop any DTIVO software....might want to get credit from tivo, inc.; too (heh)

technically, OTA isn't directv related at all...your $88 in no way pays for OTA


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Correct me if I"m wrong here, but if you're watching OTA through the HR-!0 and you're getting dropouts that you don't get if you watch the OTA directly thru the TV, then I"d say it sure is a D* problem!!!


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

extension 721 said:


> TIVO and D* co-develop any DTIVO software....might want to get credit from tivo, inc.; too (heh)
> 
> technically, OTA isn't directv related at all...your $88 in no way pays for OTA


Extention 721, I was referring to Channel 88 , which is fox east high def, which is also part of the high def package, not $88. I pay forthe high def package and Im at 6.3a and the audio drops out on that channel as well as my OTA local fox high def. I need to call and *****,


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

what number are folks using these days to get directly to retention....I must have an old one


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

smoberly said:


> what number are folks using these days to get directly to retention....I must have an old one


There is no longer a direct number to retention. Do a search and you will find a thread addressing this new setup at D*.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

There does appear to be a trick though, When you call and get the automated message, say you want to cancel service. It will ask you to verify if you want to change or cancel service. I said cancel (I wasn't cancelling, and wasn't "cancelling" lol) and I asked the CSR that answered to connnect me to Customer Retention, and I was told I was speaking with Customer Retention.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

I just called in and received my HD service free for six months...no questions asked...two $5 credtis each month for the next six.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

I want to call in on Monday and try to get some type of credit. What's the latest?


----------



## FastEddie46 (Nov 18, 2006)

I have got $15 a month credit for 6 months and 6 months of Stars for all the problems I have had. I also got a $60 credit for not receiving the replacement HR10-250 (which was an HR20 insted) that was delayed 3 days. I'll take the credits and keep my HR10-250 as well as the HR20.


----------



## ericlovestivo (Sep 25, 2001)

$30 credit here. Better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick.


----------



## herdfan (Feb 5, 2003)

divedude said:


> Do ya think they would give me a credit for having to put up with the haven't made a call messages on 2 units, because I don't want the update problems


 :up:

I wish they could turn that off until they get 6.3 fixed.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

...And I wish there were some way to prevent the forced DVR Showcase downloads that interrupt my morning buffers!


----------



## BBREAL (May 27, 2004)

I only got $60 but didn't have to argue much. Its better than a sharp stick in the eye.


----------

